# Best Bow you've ever used?



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

GMX with G3s....


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

W&W TF Apecs, INNO Power Limbs, like an easy chair, comfortable, no vibration, Carbon and TF just sucks it up.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MK Korea X10 riser and Vera Limbs. Hands down. Juan Rene Serrano has said the same thing.


Chris


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

My current one! If I found something better I would make an active attempt to change to it. Of course at the top end its hard to find something that is better, usually just different. At that point it's opinion. 
Read as : Don't worry about it until you can afford something new as what you have is probably fiine.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Eolla with carbon ceramics.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

1976 Bear Whitetail Hunter...lol...I killed my 1st deer with it in 1977 and I still have it. I haven't used it for 35 years though. 

I have shot dozens of bows since...and they have all been better...like my current 06 Tribute and 07 Hoyt Vulcan...Great hunting bows.


----------



## JMM (Jan 26, 2009)

Mk Korea MKX10 with Mach3 Limbs. After 15 Bows the Best for me.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Best ever? Sky (Mathews) TR-7 prototype with original (Earl Hoyt Jr.) Sky Carbon limbs. Shot all my PB outdoor scores, including matchplay at the Olympic trials, and several state outdoor records, with those in 2012. 

But I'll admit that it's pretty hard to beat my old Axis riser, with the right limbs on it. I'd put those two neck and neck, but give the TR-7 the edge for feel and sound.

John


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

BMG Extreme Riser with W&W Winex 40# limbs.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i've had 5 PSE X-factors pass thru my hands and still have 2 of them so it's that for me...

lightweight and responsive it's ideal for us seniors who need lesser mass weight but good feel from our bows..

...paired with my Borders limbs it will remain with me forever!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

My Best Zenit BB paired with Dryad ACS Target limbs is going to be tough to top for me I think.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Cartel Fantom with Fantom limbs.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hoyt GPX with Quatro Hoyt limbs. best scores-SKY Conquest (Circa 1996) with Earl's Conquest Carbon wood Limbs
My Martin Aurora with Martin limbs was also a great feeling bow.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

My Winact


----------



## Koral1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Mkx 10 with Mk Vera limbs.

Philippe


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Aerotec with original Earl Hoyt Skyjack limbs.


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

Hoyt Helix, Samick Extreme BF limbs.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Riser: Yamaha EX
Limbs: My current twisted Hoyt G3's

IMO most today's risers are poorly balanced or too much backweighted so you need to stack a lot of weight in front. Haven't tried Best Zenit or Gillo Gold Medal though...


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

I shoot a GMX with Border Hexs (x2)
I also have a Fiberbow 5.3 with Border Hexs

However the bow I should've never sold was a Centaur longbow with XTL lamination in it (I build an ILF version of it tho).

To choose a best is really hard. I love the GMX that is my go to bow... I really like Hoyts with tec-bars tho too!!!

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

ninevalleys said:


> Hoyt Helix, Samick Extreme BF limbs.


Every time I've shot a Helix I've wanted to keep it. Have you shot any other of Hoyt's TEC risers? I've been eyeballing the GPX due to the rarity of the Helix, but I don't know if it's the same experience as I shoot an Eclipse and it doesn't feel at all like the Helix did.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Cylosis said:


> Every time I've shot a Helix I've wanted to keep it. Have you shot any other of Hoyt's TEC risers? I've been eyeballing the GPX due to the rarity of the Helix, but I don't know if it's the same experience as I shoot an Eclipse and it doesn't feel at all like the Helix did.


I shot a Helix (circa 2007 era), Axis (indoors 01 or so) Aerotech (02) and Ion X (currently) and a GPX (currently)

I think the GPX is the best in terms of feel. The Helix was a great riser and I short one o my better 25M state scores with it. The IonX and the GPX have the best grips of any hoyt bow ever. I give the GPX a slight nod since it has provisions for a back weight


the Aerotech was a bit too stiff for my elbows when I shot it


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

Cylosis said:


> Every time I've shot a Helix I've wanted to keep it. Have you shot any other of Hoyt's TEC risers? I've been eyeballing the GPX due to the rarity of the Helix, but I don't know if it's the same experience as I shoot an Eclipse and it doesn't feel at all like the Helix did.


I regretfully sold my helix a few years ago to buy the ion-x, which was rubbish in my hands. Not a fan of the new geometry used in the ionx and gpx, found it very hard to get comfortable behind it.

If I ever found another helix I'd buy it straight away!

I've also shot an axis for a few months, lovely bow, but as it was borrowed never really set it up for me specifically


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My Best Zenit BB with Dryad ACS RC limbs.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Jim C said:


> the Aerotech was a bit too stiff for my elbows when I shot it


Out of curiosity, what effect did the bow have on your elbows? Recently, I've been feeling pain in my bow elbow after shooting my PSE X-Appeal with the tiller bolts all the way in.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Nishizawa TD 11 .... I know, no one will remember it :wink:


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> Nishizawa TD 11 .... I know, no one will remember it :wink:


I had Nishi 2880 briefly, isn't that the same bow? I bought if very cheap from an old boy who had stored it years under the bed. The riser went boom after few hundred shots. Gave the rest away as spares to a friend I think.

The limbs are definetely nice.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Stolid bull vanquish with border hex 5 limbs. 
Solid, stable bow. I love it

Chad


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

zal said:


> I had Nishi 2880 briefly, isn't that the same bow? I bought if very cheap from an old boy who had stored it years under the bed. The riser went boom after few hundred shots. Gave the rest away as spares to a friend I think.
> 
> The limbs are definetely nice.


TD11 was the first Nishizawa TD to reach the market, around 1976. It was very similar to Hoyt TD2, but had very fast carboon limbs already. I changed from my Bear TD to TD11 in 1977 and suddenly I was able to shoot >1100 FITA ... I broke 3 pairs of limbs then, and presently I still have the riser with 2 lower limbs only. After that, I went to my Nishizawa 2880 but I was never really good with it. Picture is from 1980, arrows X7 1914 ..


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Jim C said:


> I shot a Helix (circa 2007 era), Axis (indoors 01 or so) Aerotech (02) and Ion X (currently) and a GPX (currently)
> 
> I think the GPX is the best in terms of feel. The Helix was a great riser and I short one o my better 25M state scores with it. The IonX and the GPX have the best grips of any hoyt bow ever. I give the GPX a slight nod since it has provisions for a back weight
> 
> ...


One of our local Hoyt-sponsored archers has switched from the HPX to an ION-x. He's using the same limbs but the difference in the sound of the bow amazes me. The Ion-x is much quieter than his old HPX.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Best bow I ever shot? Haven't shot many, so not qualified to post....yet. 

Give me a couple weeks, though. I sold some non-archery stuff over the past week or so and am applying that cash to a new-to-me upgrade that was a good price. I just sealed the deal today but I'm already impatiently waiting for it to arrive.

I may need some input from BobNikon on an effective 12 step program for gear. Wait, I'm not sure he knows of an effective program....or he dropped out!  Maybe I just need to sell a couple other non-archery things so I can buy a more comfortable couch to sleep on.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

rat4go said:


> Best bow I ever shot? Haven't shot many, so not qualified to post....yet.
> 
> Give me a couple weeks, though. I sold some non-archery stuff over the past week or so and am applying that cash to a new-to-me upgrade that was a good price. I just sealed the deal today but I'm already impatiently waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> I may need some input from BobNikon on an effective 12 step program for gear. Wait, I'm not sure he knows of an effective program....or he dropped out!  Maybe I just need to sell a couple other non-archery things so I can buy a more comfortable couch to sleep on.


yeah... dont go into an archery store with me ... or a bar for that matter :darkbeer:


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Vittorio said:


> TD11 was the first Nishizawa TD to reach the market, around 1976. It was very similar to Hoyt TD2, but had very fast carboon limbs already. I changed from my Bear TD to TD11 in 1977 and suddenly I was able to shoot >1100 FITA ... I broke 3 pairs of limbs then, and presently I still have the riser with 2 lower limbs only. After that, I went to my Nishizawa 2880 but I was never really good with it. Picture is from 1980, arrows X7 1914 ..
> View attachment 1987364


Carbon limbs existed back then????? I thought composite limbs didn't come around until the mid 80's. And keep in mind I'm a teenager so my knowledge of target archery history isn't exactly spot on.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Composite limbs have been around for quite some time. 1950's if not before. They were wood/glass.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Composite limbs have been around for quite some time. 1950's if not before. They were wood/glass.


HS15,

Composite and 'carbon fiber' are not synonomous although you are not the first to try to use the terms interchangeably. I think what Limbwalker is getting at is that composite (as defined below) limbs have been around for quite a while. It's my understanding that carbon fiber wasn't one of the materials used in those composite limbs until the '70's so you weren't off by much more than a decade. Different species of wood, fiberglass, metals, carbon fiber, polymeric fibers, foam, etc have all found their way into things like skis, archery limbs, etc...pretty much anything designed to flex and recover.




com·pos·ite


/kəmˈpäzət,käm-/


adjective

adjective: composite; adjective: Composite



1. made up of various parts or elements.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Some older Bear bows even had aircraft aluminum laminates between the wood.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Greenhorn Sirius with Mach 3 limbs. Stiff, Fast and smooth.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

27"gmx- w&w ex powers limb but its my second bow, haven't tried a lot, its tough being a lefty for this reason.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

wanemann said:


> 27"gmx- w&w ex powers limb but its my second bow, haven't tried a lot, its tough being a lefty for this reason.


Same here but I am from Montreal  
First bow was a SF forged plus with premium carbon limbs. I prefer the additional length, weight and stability of the 27" GMX (also there aren't that many LH 27" risers). And the grip of the GMX fits better with my 3XL size hands.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

I loved my Eolla with Super Ceramic limbs, but I continue to shoot my best scores with an Axis and FX limbs. I love the look of my Yamaha Superfeel Forged2 but don't get the scores with it.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

Vittorio said:


> TD11 was the first Nishizawa TD to reach the market, around 1976. It was very similar to Hoyt TD2, but had very fast carboon limbs already. I changed from my Bear TD to TD11 in 1977 and suddenly I was able to shoot >1100 FITA ... I broke 3 pairs of limbs then, and presently I still have the riser with 2 lower limbs only. After that, I went to my Nishizawa 2880 but I was never really good with it. Picture is from 1980, arrows X7 1914 ..
> View attachment 1987364


Do you need a pair of limbs to make your old Nishizawa work again? I can possibly help, tell me what length and poundage you need, I have a few Nishizawas


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

i know i am going to take tons of hit- I love the spig revolution the most even I own 6 risers...
just love the zero verb...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Stolid Bull Vanquish, I've had it since Dec (10th production bow) and switched to Barebow Stringwalking the previous month, it's a great riser but may not be to all tastes as it's very heavy and the bar at the front felt a little awkward at first. Since I got it I've shot 7 National records and won Euro 3D's in France a couple of weeks ago, I see a bright future for me and this riser.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Steve I like your bow  I have it's brother. 

Congratulations on your shooting and accomplishments. 


Chad


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice work Steve.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

jmvargas said:


> i've had 5 PSE X-factors pass thru my hands and still have 2 of them so it's that for me...
> 
> lightweight and responsive it's ideal for us seniors who need lesser mass weight but good feel from our bows..
> 
> ...paired with my Borders limbs it will remain with me forever!!



....i have to confess something guys..

after a long lay-off due to health issues i could no longer comfortably pull my borders hex5 mk II 34# medium limbs and had to drop poundage..

i got an offer too good to resist for my black x-factor/hex5 complete olympic set-up and sold them!!

i however kept my borders cxg 32# limbs and got a new spigarelli explorer II barebow riser and samick athlete 28# limbs and a new sf forged plus riser to pair with my cxgs plus a new sf velocity pro sight....

goodbye x-factor and hex5....


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd say it's a tie between my Nexus and a TF Apecs. Best limbs would be W/W Ex


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Yamaha Super Feel Forged with Super Ceramics Carbon limbs. That bow is a real work of art.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Biggest change in a bow I ever used and one of the longest I ever kept was when I bought Mathews MQ1 first year it was out. Never forget I set it up shot it three times. I was mad. P O'd. I said this bow cant be shooting 200 ft per sec. Guy standing next to me pulled chrono over, 270,269,270. I couldn't believe the speed and lack of vib at the shot. Anyway I kept it for 5 years. Biggest change I had experienced. 

I will add since Pete bought PSE back, and a lot of different bow companys have poped up, it has made all bows better.. A lot of great bows and tech have come out and its a lot of fun having choices from the dinosaur era some of us old guys grew up in.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

For me, my Gillo G1 and Winex combo, real tough to beat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

When I picked up finger shooting after a long break. I built my bow based on user reviews from respected members. And ended up with a Cartel Midas riser and W&W Winact VT limbs for my long draw. Even with my WS600 sight , DX plunger and 36" Shrewd 600 pro stabilizer. I'm still under $1000 not counting arrows. I was around the Yamahas and Hoyt GM carbons back in their day , but would not spend that much then. Now maintaining my 65 Mustang convertible is more important to me than a more respected riser.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

What ever happened to Hoytshooter15.
He should be 17 or 18 now. Still working towards the 16 Olympics??
Remember a time you couldn't shut him up, lol 😉😀


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Hoyt Axis, with Border Hex 4 Ws. Since the Borders passed, the heir apparent is a pair of W&W nano ex primes with wood core. But I'd rather eat dirt than try to get used to a new set up. So, the Axis and ex primes for 2016.


----------



## Drogo_Moss (Jan 23, 2012)

PSE X-Factor, TradTech Black Max limbs, Davis sight and x10 stabilizer set.


----------



## AetherZ (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got a new MK Alpha, that with my MK Mach 3's is pretty amazing. Ruined other bows for me...


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

For me it's a CD Archery WF25 with W&W N-Apecs limbs.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

erickatgta said:


> i know i am going to take tons of hit- I love the spig revolution the most even I own 6 risers...
> just love the zero verb...


I love mine too. Best bow my elbow.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

I adored my old PSE Intrepid/Border XP10 set up. It shot beautifully, target or barebow.

Problem was, the Intrepid sight window was pretty shallow and I often run into clearance problems with it.

The best feeling set up I currently own is my Bernardini Luxor with Border HEX7 limbs. I am recovering from a tendon injury in my right shoulder, so this bow is too heavy for me right now. However, the last time I shot it, despite struggling to execute through the clicker, I shot a one-inch group of three arrows at 40 yards.

That said, I may yet change once my shoulder rehab is over and done. I've tried the latest Border prototype riser, and it's an incredible piece of kit. Perfect barebow reaction with no additional weights, and in target configuration it behaves beautifully. I've placed an advanced order


----------

